# Stop Eating So Many Carbs -- They Make You Fat



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2013)

Riva Greenberg in the Huffington Post:

There's been a weighty debate in this country for at least a decade: What makes us fat, carbohydrates or fat?

After years of following alternative weight loss thinkers for my personal knowledge and recently to help people normalize their weight and maximize their health, in my new book Diabetes Dos & How-Tos, I have experienced the answer. My clothes are hanging off of me.

I lost 10 pounds in three months without trying. My goal wasn't to lose weight. It was not to gain it. Last September I had badly sprained my ankle and was suddenly on crutches and then in a boot cast for three months.

Unable to do my daily hour power walk, I decided I would eat a little less so the scale didn't climb up. Having been reading about the paleo diet -- lean meat, fish, fowl, vegetables, eggs, fruit, high-quality fats, nuts, seeds, no grain or dairy -- I decided to follow a modified version: Reduce the carbs in my already low-carb eating plan and add more healthy fat like nuts, seeds, avocados, flax and coconut oil.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/riva-greenberg/carbs-fat_b_2885211.html


----------



## Wirrallass (May 8, 2017)

Thought i would resurrect this Northie  - its very interesting - but I need to spend more time to read it thoroughly to absorb it. Thanks for posting it even if 4yrs ago!
WL


----------



## Ditto (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the link, not read that nor the one on the link, will see if they have them at Stretford Library.


----------

